# VW New Beetle - Hybrid Audio / Arc Audio



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey guys!

Here are the first photos, of our second demo car. The owner Davi posted in the Brazilian SQ forum. Here are some photos for you guys.


























The car will have 2 ARC SE amps, Hybrid Audio L6 + L1PRO SE and ARC 8 subwoofer inside the dash.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## kdxrider200 (Feb 1, 2010)

that looks pretty dang good.


----------



## uber_noob (Dec 12, 2009)

^^^ x 2


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

holy front stage,nice work


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW, is that a prefab sub? I had no idea those cars had that
much dash space. I bet that thing sounds freaking unreal! Very
cool!


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

It´s a normal ARC8, and yes it does have a lot of space there in the dash.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

For hating that car, there is no way I could hate the system. Love the work and I'm sure it sounds amazing!


----------



## CA4944 (May 2, 2009)

I know they have a small trunk, but is there room for anything else under that beauty panel in the trunk besides the amps?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

There is enough room in the dash of those cars to do a 10 or 12.



FLYONWALL9 said:


> WOW, is that a prefab sub? I had no idea those cars had that
> much dash space. I bet that thing sounds freaking unreal! Very
> cool!


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

looks great


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

nice work, i like the tweeter pods. how did you fasten the L1's in place? ...curious.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

guess there won't be any issues with getting the bass up front like most of us have! 
LUCKY!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice clean setup!


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

I love those tweeter mounts. The finish you ended up with looks OEM. Any pics of the build process on those?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice sir, very nice indeed.


----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow you made a Beetle look good, and that was no easy task. Love the L1Pros in the dash like that.


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice car!  Happy with the P99?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes definately!


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice and tidy


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow looks great! So many ideas for my girlfriends bug.

How much air space did you get out of that box?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Around 11 liters.

New photos of the New Beetle:

New work on the trunk:


























Ianaconi Imports


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

That looks REALLY good. Very solid work!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

New pics:


----------



## galegorafa (Jul 22, 2009)

Everything looks great, nice setup and custom install. 
Congrats for you and Davi
I would be glad to hear... who knows 

galegorafa


----------

